# What do you think about this short film?



## tmb (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello,

Here is my 3 minutes long last short film against elder abuse.

Let me know what you think about it and about the music.






Thank you very much.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Déjà vu?


----------



## tmb (Sep 15, 2010)

This is a longer version, with a different music arrangement.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

No need to open a new thread everytime...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

From the juxtaposition of the quiet eating/loud struggle flashes, to the laughter, to the shot through the mirror: so extremely film-school cliche I literally had to fight to keep down the vomit.


----------

